# Hibben Claw II in the U.K



## THE BIG EVIL (Aug 23, 2004)

Anyone know if i can get the Hibben Claw II in the U.K ?


----------



## kenpohands (Aug 23, 2004)

Buy it on e-bay!!! :idunno:


----------



## THE BIG EVIL (Aug 23, 2004)

FROM A SHOP OR ONLINE STORE I HATE E BAY ALL THAT BIDDING!!!!!!!!!!:whip:


----------



## Bammx2 (Aug 23, 2004)

your best bet would be to order it off the net.

Being an american living in the UK(and u know we luv our knives
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.)...thats the route I chose.
I did some legal checking as early as last year('03) and you could legally own ANY bladed weapon as long as it stayed on your property.
But I have been told this summer that has changed.
I haven't had a chance to look further into it though.....you might want too.
Genius thinking on the courts part don't ya think?
"if 1 person screws up with a weapon in a bad way..................we'll penalise the WHOLE DAMN COUNTRY"
sorry bout that...had a "soapbox" moment.

p.s.......
 ebay sux!


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 24, 2004)

THE BIG EVIL said:
			
		

> Anyone know if i can get the Hibben Claw II in the U.K ?



http://www.knifeuk.com/moreinfo.php?site=knifeuk&kmid=23&id=284
http://www.bkcg.co.uk/products/manu/hibben/gh2028.html

...or eBay at half the price.

Ian.


----------

